

Show HN: Cubes Challenge: Optical Illusion Game - googletron
http://cubeschallenge.com/?allidois=win&cupfullof=swag

======
ak310i
would be cool if the website had a sample game to try so user knows how to
play before downloading.

------
redrory
I have no idea how to play.

